# Uso de visión artificial con labview



## javi (Ene 10, 2012)

hola, esta es la primera vez que escribo, para pedirles una ayuda con labview, ya que tengo que realizar el uso de visión artificial para el reconocimiento de objetos; ejemplo poder encontrar y seguir un objeto en especial mediante una camara implementada con vision artificial. Seria de mucha ayuda si alguien me facilitara informacion sobre como realizar, cualquier manual o tutorial seria bueno ya que me puse a investigar en el internet pero existe muy poca informacion 

cualquier ayuda es buena gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola javi

Entra a google.com y busca por esta frase:
Image Recognition System
Ó por esta otra:
sistema de reconocimiento de imágenes

Hay muchísima información allá. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## javi (Ene 14, 2012)

Estoy en busca de estos tema en google pero aun no encuentro la informacion necesaria como para lograr realizar vision artificial con labview; si alguien tiene un manual o tutorial que me explique paso a paso como debo realizar la vision artificial con labview me seria de gran utilidad


----------



## javi (Ene 21, 2012)

Aun sigo en busca de buena informacion sobre vision artificial de labview si alquien tiene algun tutorial o cursillo me serial de mucha ayuda; cualquier aporte es bueno gracias.


----------



## javi (Feb 21, 2012)

aun sigo en la busqueda me pueden alguie xfavor ayudar


----------



## Alejandro Est (Feb 21, 2012)

Pues en LabView que yo recuerde no he visto, pero en otros lenguajes sí, yo te aconsejaría buscar procesamiento de imágenes y de ahí desarrollar tu aplicación en LabView, por que si estoy seguro que existe literatura sobre captura de imágenes, es solo cuestión que busques bien.   

Saludos...


----------



## aier (Sep 11, 2012)

hola a todos!!!

a partir de su experiencia y conocimiento, cual creen ustedes que sea el mejor software y mas adecuado para trabajar vision artificial y reconocimiento de patrones
- matlab
- labview
- opencv
- o si conocen otro ???

el objetivo de esto es para  implementar una aplicacion comercial.

estudié matlab y aunque es muy completo es muy caro para una licencia comercial, y los otros no se que tal seran.

toda respuesta es bienvenida.


----------



## ChaD (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola aier. He usado mucho Matlab para visión artificial y funciona muy bien. OpenCV tiene la ventaja de ser libre y que podés programar en C, lo que lo hace flexible para muchas aplicaciones... ¿Cual es tu aplicación?


----------



## aier (Oct 4, 2012)

hola ChaD.  muchas gracias por su respuesta. habia estado trabajando vision artificial en matlab pero por los costos decidi optar por opencv, debido a que es libre. por el momento estoy empezando a investigar cada vez mas por este tema porque me gusta mucho... cuando logre tener todos esos conocimientos me gustaria hacer aplicaciones comerciales, por ejemplo enfocado a la domotica, o en el reconocimiento de patrones, de igual forma tiene mucho campo la vision artificial.  vos has hecho alguna aplicacion???


----------



## ChaD (Oct 4, 2012)

Si, he trabajado en aplicaciones industriales. Cualquier cosa que necesites avisame.


----------

